# macizorra



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,
non trovo la definizione per la parola "macizorra".
Contesto: "...me espantan las macizorras que se lo tienen muy creido (por muy buenas que estén) y te miran por encima del hombro"


----------



## claudine2006

Significa "muy guapa" (le belle ragazze, le fighe).


----------



## Angel.Aura

Scusa Claudine, ha una connotazione volgare? O è solo colloquiale?


----------



## Cristina.

Non è molto volgare, è colloquiale.
macizorra= pibón = fica/ figa /bellona /gnocca /bona /bonazza
Está a medio camino entre lo vulgar y lo coloquial.
Un "tío" no le diría a sus padres que ha conocido a una 'macizorra' o a un 'pibón', se lo diría a sus amigos.
Es coloquial, pero rayando en lo vulgar, no sé si me explico.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Perfectamente, Cristina. 
iGracias!


----------



## Cecilio

Habría que decir que la palabra "macizorra" es un derivado de "maciza", de ahí que Angel.Aura no lo haya encontrado en el diccionario. "Macizo" tiene el significado básico de "sólido", "fuerte", y se usa a nivel coloquial para referirse a personas con un cuerpo agraciado. La terminación "-orro/a" tiene en general un carácter jocoso, por ejemplo en frases como "Esa chica está buenorra" o "¡Vaya motarro que se ha comprado!". Por lo demás, no es una terminación demasiado común en español.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Gracias Cecilio,
no habìa puesto en relacion maciza con macizorra.

A.A.


----------



## carlomolinaro

Pero zorra es algo como puta, no?


----------



## Neuromante

No es más vulgar que la cosa más suave que pueda oír una mujer cuando pasa por debajo de un andamio. O lo que es lo mismo: Es un halago con muy poco estilo, pero sin mala intención.

La traducción exacta al italiano es "maggioratta" 

Carlo: Las zorras no tienen nada que ver, es "-orra" sufijo de aumentativo. La "Z" viene de la raíz de la palabra "macizo"


----------



## ursu-lab

Ho cancellato il post dove traducevo "macizorra" con "puttanone", ma, cercando in google e inserendo questa parola nei termini di ricerca, noto che *si aprono solo pagine **porno* tipo www punto guarra punto com o viciosas caseras punto com 
Siete davvero sicuri che non sia - oggi come oggi - volgare e inteso come gioco di parole "maciza + zorra"?


----------



## Cecilio

No. Non c'è dubbio. 'Macizorra' é una derivazzione da 'maciza'. Non c'è nessun rapporto con 'zorra'.


----------



## ursu-lab

Cecilio said:


> No. Non c'è dubbio. 'Macizorra' é una derivazione da 'maciza'. Non c'è nessun rapporto con 'zorra'.


Ok. Allora è la traduzione di "bonazza" o "figona" (o "maggiorata", che però in senso generale non si usa più dai tempi della Lollobrigida e oggi viene usato solo per riferirsi alle "tettone" - altra possibilità di traduzione - dalla sesta di reggiseno in su). 
Fatto sta, tuttavia, che se scrivi bonazza o figona in google il repertorio è leggermente più vario della macizorra nei siti in lingua spagnola (100% porno: ce n'è addirittura uno proprio con questa parola punto com. Unica eccezione: il foro di WR  con questo thread)...
E in molti di questi, la parola è scritta proprio "maciZorra", con la Z maiuscola, proprio per far capire il messaggio...
Cioè, è vero che si tratta di un derivato da maciza, ma il doppio senso e l'ambiguità "casuale" del suffisso a quanto pare vengono sottolineati in modo esplicito e voluto.


----------



## Neuromante

Ma, Ursula, chi ti detto che questo il nostro foro, non sia un sito porno?
Se fosse così sarebbero oltre quatro anni che sbaglio. No, non è possibile.


----------



## Cecilio

Ursu-lab, l'essempio che apporti è chiaramente un gioco di parole. Niente più che questo. Ancora una volta, non c'è assolutamente niente nella parola "macizorra" chi abbia a fare con la parola "zorra".


----------



## alessiobg

Neuromante said:


> Ma, Ursula, chi ti *ha* detto che questo*,* il nostro foro, non sia un sito porno?
> Se fosse così sarebbero oltre quat*t*ro anni che sbaglio. No, non è possibile.


 
Mi scuso per le correzioni ortografiche Neuromante, ma fa piacere anche a me quando correggono i miei errori in spagnolo..sbagliando, s'impara!!  Non ho capito molto bene il senso di questa frase in italiano..chiaramente è ironica...buona giornata


----------



## arthurlee

Ciao a tutti, approfitto di questo thread per chiedere un consiglio sulla miglior traduzione di "*zorra*" quando il termine è usato come insulto "affettuoso" tra amici omosessuali.

La frase è questa: "_¡Zorra! Ya hace más de dos semanas que sales con Carlos. ¡Enhorabuena! ¡Ya tienes novio!_"

Il mio dubbio nasce dal fatto che in un dizionario (Zanichelli) si sottolinea che è un termine volgare (dunque traducibile semplicemente con  "puttana"), mentre nell'ottimo Herder se ne sottolinea la connotazione figurativa/eufemistica. 

Voi che ne dite? Considerato che chi parla si rivolge scherzosamente a un suo amico, meglio tradurre con "_Che  puttana!_" o cercare qualcosa di più "edulcorato", come "_Che sgualdrinella!_" e simili?

Grazie per l'aiuto!


----------



## Neuromante

Io direi che, in quel contesto, il più volgare possibile sarebbe sempre il più assecato


----------



## arthurlee

Neuromante said:


> Io direi che, in quel contesto, il più volgare possibile sarebbe sempre il più azzeccato


Non so se sono d'accordo... comunque grazie per il suggerimento. Forse  "*Troietta*" potrebbe andare bene: volgare ma edulcorato. 

(una pequeña corrección )


----------



## Larroja

arthurlee said:


> Considerato che chi parla si rivolge scherzosamente a un suo amico...



Considerato il tono scherzoso, rispetto a " troietta", che suona più cattivello, suggerirei "che  zoccola/zoccolona".


----------



## arthurlee

Larroja said:


> "che  zoccola"


"Zoccola" mi piace molto 
E poi mantiene pure un'assonanza con la parola originale, dunque mi sembra perfetto, grazie!


----------

